# The Giver



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey, so at my school (i'm in 6th grade) we just finished the The Giver by Lois Lowry! it is by far the best book i've ever read! if you've read the book, what do you think about the ending? i'm not going to say anything about it now, i dont want to spoil it for anyone who hasnt finished it yet! And also, what other books do you think are great books that are worth reading. I'm half way throught Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheniox!

Thanks,
Jessie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the Giver! It's one of my many favorite books.  If you haven't already, you should check out the other books that go with it - Gathering Blue, and Messenger. Both of those are really good as well. And some other books you might enjoy...

- Percy Jackson and the Olympians series (Rick Riordan) (and all of his other books - he's my second favorite author)
- Hatchet (Gary Paulsen)
- So You Want to be a Wizard series (Diane Duane)
- Deltora Quest series (Emily Rodda)
- Chronicles of Ancient Darkness series (Michelle Moran)
- The Sea of Trolls trilogy (Nancy Farmer)
- Any of Tamora Pierce's books (She's my favorite author by far)

Sorry for so many recommendations! I'm a total book geek and I love giving people reading suggestions. :lol:


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't read The Giver(yet!) but I have a list of my few favorite books that you may find interesting!

1. The Harry Potter books (Of course!!)
2. Anything by Ellen Hopkins (Crank, Glass, Fallout, Tricks, Identical, etc..)
3. Water for Elephants
4. The Book Thief


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Man, I think I read The Giver in 5th or 6th grade... and I loved it!

I loved Speak ( http://www.amazon.com/Speak-Laurie-Hals ... 431&sr=8-2 ) when I read it in school. It's one of my favorite books.


----------

